# Mahindra Mpower 85P Losing coolant



## SBarnes (Aug 24, 2020)

I have a 2016 Mpower 85P that is losing coolant. I can't see a leak in the hoses or the radiator. It is not smoking and it is not going into the oil. Anyone know where to check for small leak.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum S. Only thing I can think do do would be a pressure test, but someone might have the culprit fr you.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Most likely your water pump shaft seal leaking.


----------

